# [Feature] Request fullscreen projectors (output)



## Harvey S (Nov 26, 2017)

Feature Request
I am running OBS Studio in Win 10, The fullscreen projectors (preview ) Does display the Output Screen rather than the Preview Screen. I understand that this is a bug  Mantis Bug 689  Targeted to be fixed in ver 21.0.0 
The ability to display the Output screen in  fullscreen on a different Screen/TV  is a good thing to have when your streaming a live event and need to display recorded media to local attendees. 
So here is my wish list .
#1 Keep the ability to display the Output/Right screen to a  different Screen/TV in Fullscreen

#2 Add a Source That could be put in to a Scene that would enable/disable fullscreen projectors (output) 
With visibility behavior options ( Display when Visible  turn off Display when not Visible)

 and/or Add Hotkeys to enable/disable fullscreen  projectors  (output) .


----------



## RytoEX (Nov 28, 2017)

Regarding your wishlist items...

#1:  We never intended to remove the ability to make projectors for the program/live/right view.  It is still available.
#2:  I'm not sure what you mean.  You can already create a projector for specific scenes that always stay on that scene by right-clicking the scene.  Maybe I'm misunderstanding what you're asking for.

I'm not sure what the use case or benefit is for having hotkeys to enable or disable projectors.  Could you perhaps explain a bit more what need this would fulfill?


----------



## Harvey S (Nov 29, 2017)

Ok here is my situation: We have a live event that is streamed,
but also have local attendees and a live Presenter/Speaker.  We have Video media that needs to be streamed as well as displayed to the local attendees at the event.

If the program/live/right view projector is on from the start it displays the presenter/Speaker to the local attendees which is a distraction.

If OBS could turn on the program/live/right view projector as the  media is transition and turn it off as you transition away it solves the problems below.

 If the projector is off and the Presenter/Speaker announces the video and you Transition, right click the preview screen, find your projector out of a list, select it and click it. meanwhile the attendees missed at least some of the introduction of the video 

Another way would be to display the projector before transition 
but the attendees would see the Presenter/Speaker on the display. 

And then their is still a problem remembering to shut down the projector before transiting back to the Presenter/Speaker when the  video media ends.

As for the and/or hotkeys, A hotkey that would toggle the projector on/off would just be faster than having to select from a list. The better way would be to have a source/filter/whatever that will do this task automatically.


----------



## lebaston100 (Nov 29, 2017)

In Short: What you would need is another ME with a seperate output.

As i understand your explanation there is a simple fix for your problem for now(Based on what RytoEX already said): Instead of using the Program/Preview Projectors, use a Fullscreen Projector of the scene where the video is in and in the Media Source Properties enable "Hide source when playback ends" and "Restart playback when source becomes active".
With this setup, the projector just shows black because there is nothing visible in the scene. If you now transition from the camera scene to the video, it autoplays the video, which is now shown for the stream and outputed over the Scene Projector. When the video now finishes playing, you can switch the stream back to the camera scene, but the projector will now show black again because the source is now hidden.


----------



## Harvey S (Nov 30, 2017)

Another ME would still be to slow .

Thanks for the workaround. and it also works with the VLC source.  That will help a lot, I will loose the ability to display the group name on the room display but I can live with that until we get a  source/filter/whatever that will do this task automatically.
.


----------

